# Epic Disaster



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like a Bee Apocalypse. That's too bad. I saw something like that first hand one time. They might as well let them burn because there won't really be anything salvagable.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

That is just sad to see. That beek lost a lot in that fire.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Man, How tragic.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The word "epic" is so overused, I was expecting something much less than "epic". Yes, that looks fairly "epic" at least in the life of that beekeeper. Wow!

>...the hives that were too close to the ground.

You think they would have burned less if they were higher?


----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> The word "epic" is so overused, I was expecting something much less than "epic". Yes, that looks fairly "epic" at least in the life of that beekeeper. Wow!
> 
> >...the hives that were too close to the ground.
> 
> You think they would have burned less if they were higher?


You're right the disaster would have been similar & if not fire lit they probably would have choked from excessive smoke... I just said that because it was in the translation & I thought maybe a 2' metal stand would have helped, it looks as though some of the hives in the pic did not light up... A true tragedy though


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Doesn't that just hurt! Terrible!


----------

